# Dental bones - what kind would you recommend please



## Benji (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi

I have been giving Benji "greenie" dental bone to help remove plague from his teeth but I find he is extremely thirst for the rest of the day after having one? What kind would you recommend please? Thanks


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

not sure cause i dont give dolce dental bones maybe i shouod , i do however try to brush his teeth every day though . hes not too fond about it but i try to get it done . im pretty sure someone w more knowledge of this will answer.


Benji said:


> Hi
> 
> I have been giving Benji "greenie" dental bone to help remove plague from his teeth but I find he is extremely thirst for the rest of the day after having one? What kind would you recommend please? Thanks


----------



## MissMaltese (Dec 18, 2010)

I give dentastix sometimes but I'm wary because I think they might constipate her.


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Ollie chews on flossies a couple times a week. I don't let him have the whole thing though. He chews for about 15 min. and then I take it away.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

I give Greenies once in a while but lately I've been giving a products called "Terrabones" they are amazing but expensive. www.completenaturalnutrition.com


----------



## welnancy1984 (Feb 7, 2011)

I give Lucky Greenies as well. He loves them and would remind me if I forget once in a while.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I don't believe in greenies. I've written before that with a Maltese I sat for before Tyler, he ate a greenie on my couch and after he left there was some residue. It was so rock hard and sticky that I worried what it would do to his stomach and intestines. I just brush Tyler's teeth every day.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I brush B&E's teeth but my 2 are chewers. They love to have something to chew at least every other night. I give flossies but I also found a new treat that they like and from I can tell seems healthy. They sell a variety of flavors and I'm seen them on several different websites. They are called Get Naked Chews. 
Here's the link: Get Naked Treats - Get Naked Super Antioxidant Small (6.2 oz)


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I have tried the Get Naked Treats before and my two had liked them.


----------



## Aarianne (Jul 22, 2005)

I generally prefer less processed stuff. I give mine bully sticks and rawhide sticks. I don't let them consume a whole stick either in one chew session. I really believe these do more for their teeth and gums than my toothbrushing or applications of antibacterial gel ever will.


----------



## MissMaltese (Dec 18, 2010)

I picked up some American Kennel Club Chicken/Sweet Potatoe sticks and they seem to love those. It was during my trip to big lots where I discovered a large size bag of Castor and Pollux for $25.


----------

